# BFP! Faint and early but deffo positive!



## Michy

Well I have had 3 :bfp:s today!!!!!!!!

I am only 9dpo and they have all been faint, but easily visible within seconds without squinting!

They were all done on internet cheapies tho!

Am going to wait another couple of days and then do a normal one, will post pics then!

Am being cautious as its so early.


----------



## Lu28

OMG congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

We want pictures though!


----------



## miel

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh mitchy you go girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow you and Samo today!!!! i am sooooooooooo happy...
well deserve !!!!


----------



## miel

oh and any sympthoms ?


----------



## dizzynic

Congratulations x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!!


----------



## Aislinn's mom

congrats for youu


----------



## NeyNey

That's fantastic News darlin!!

:wohoo:


Congratulations!!!


----------



## avistar

OMG! that is so great!! congrats!


----------



## Carolina

thats brilliant congratulations!!


----------



## Michy

Thanks girls!

Um symptoms - not much really! Convinced AF was going to start today, I kept running to the bathroom every 10 mins expecting to see her in full flow (even tho not due till tues/wed) this was unusual for me as normally she just starts.

Have been having hot flushes for past couple of days.

Lots of twinges in womb -which made me think AF was deffo on way!

Am a little tired, but nothing unusual.

Hoping my lack of symptoms is not a bad sign!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Samo

hooray Michy! couldn't wait eh? had to take a 3rd test, ah well, ME TOO LOL. Soooo great! congratulations hun and lets hope for sticky beans xoxo


----------



## superp123

Alright!! :happydance:Two girls in one day!! Congrats to you and I hope you have a H&H 9! 
P


----------



## genkigemini

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## toot

congrat to you that is wonderful news. I wish you a happy and healthy nine months.


----------



## Tiffers

Awesome job hun!!!! So proud and happy for you!!!! :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## loopylew

BIG congrats!! xx


----------



## tansey

Great news. We'll miss you! :hugs:


----------



## biteable

wayhey....congrats hope you have a happy and healthy 9 mths,see you in 1st tri


----------



## Mervs Mum

I've already said this but I dont think I will get bored ever!!!

CONGRATULATIONS MICH!!!!!!

Cant tell you how happy I am for you....:headspin:

All the love and sticky dust in the world. 
x


----------



## Tishimouse

Aw, I love what Merv's Mum said so I'm going to say the exact same words:

*"All the love and sticky dust in the World".*

CONGRATULATIONS honey. It's so lovely to be able to congratulate someone you have travelled part of their journey with.

:hug:


----------



## Brockie

congratulations darling!!!!! see you over in 1st Tri!!*:happydance:


----------



## Anababe

Congratulations hun! xx


----------



## XKatX

Congratulations! Thats so exciting!!!:happydance:


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulations on your :bfp: x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## polo_princess

OMG OMG OMG!!:hugs::hugs:

Michy im soooo pleased for you!! See Trixielox was right April is a good month!!

Finally one of my TTC buddies coming over to 1st tri with me, i was getting lonely without you all :cry:


----------



## TrixieLox

As I've already said a few timnes, wow Michy, wow! Congrats, congrats, congrats! Now you make sure you look after yourself - rest, take it easy, get the OH to do all the hard work. Don't worry about the lack of symptoms, I bet they kick in in a coupla weeks and you'll be praying for them to go away! x


----------



## AutumnSky

Wow!! Big congratulations hun!
xx


----------



## carmen

Another one ... we doing well today ... congratulations :happydance:


----------



## wishing4ababy

congratulations chick - have a happy and healthy 9 months. 
:hug:


----------



## journey

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dee_H

Wow, congratulations on your :bfp:Have a :hugs:great 9 months!!


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations on your :bfp:!!

:happydance::headspin::happydance:

xx


----------



## Uvlollypop

wooohoooo


----------



## wilbrabeany

Michy thats brilliant news!! Must be a good month for BFPs


----------



## wantababybump

Congratulations on your BFP!! xo


----------



## Rumpskin

Yippee, another :bfp:

I am thrilled for you Michy.

Congrats darling.

:hug:


----------



## TT's

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## danielle19

Congratulations hun x


----------



## maybebaby

Awww congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## elles28

Congrats on your :bfp::happydance:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x x


----------



## APBTlover

Congratulations!! that is awesome!


----------



## Michy

Awww thanks everyone, did another test today, was positive too!! :happydance:


----------



## The Catster

Well done and wel deserved.....ur lovely!!!!

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## polo_princess

Look at you all grown up with your own pregnancy ticker!!

I feel sooooo proud lol!!


----------



## dannigizmo

thats great news, CONGRATULATIONS!![/SIZE

wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## dannigizmo

thats great news,CONGRATULATIONS!!

wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## ger

:happydance: congratulations!


----------



## Jayne

And another one, wahey! Congrats!! :D


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Super, congratulations to you.
xxx


----------



## SJK

congrats xx :happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations Michy.:happydance::happydance: Wishing you all the best and a happy healthy 9mths.

:hug:

Shmoo
XXX


----------



## Carley

Omg! GREAT! Fantastic! https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif Seems everyone was busy over easter!!!!!


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cheryl

Congratualtions Hun
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Hunnyx10

*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELL DONE*


----------



## Sinead

:happydance: Congrats :happydance:


----------



## mBLACK

Congratulations on your :bfp:! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## Capuru

:dance: :dance: This is so awesome!!! https://i226.photobucket.com/albums/dd23/CommentMyWorld01/cat/Pregnancy/Congrats-On-Your-Pregnancy-01.gif


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations =)


----------



## _Alice_

Oh my gosh, sweetie im so happy for you! xxxxxxx


----------



## suzan

OMG congratulations!!!


----------



## elm

CONGRATULATIONS!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## UKMummy

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## starryeye31

Congrats on your BFP Hun :)


----------



## Michy

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who has congratulated me on this thread since I last popped in here :cloud9:


----------



## Carlyanne15

Congratulations 
thats fantastic news

x


----------



## itzybitzy

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Yay !!! Congrats :)


----------



## Tam

Congratulations!! x


----------

